# Xikar Table Lighters !!



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you guys know anything about these lighters?
Are there any good?
Do you have one; can you please drop me a review about it?

Thanks for the help/feedback.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

its a Xikar, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> its a Xikar, how can you go wrong?


+1
This is what I was thinking.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

don't know too much about it as i don't have one but seems like most things from xikar are good quality.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Love my regular Xikar torch, and would love to have one of those Havana table lighters (and a place to smoke inside!)


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't own one personally, but I've used them a number of times as my local B&M has one at the table for any of their events. They are hefty, hold a ton of fuel, and have a triple flame which lights a cigar up as quickly as anyone would want (perhaps too quickly for an overzealous user), it's somewhat liable to tip over as it's basically just like a pocket lighter but 3 times the size. There are other table top lighters that are considerably more "stable" if you're the clumsy type.

My local B&M also does no questions asked replacements on any lighters they sell, so if yours does the same that's also a good reason to splurge on something nice like the Xikar table lighter, knowing it will be worry free.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for that Brad.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Anymore opinions or thoughts on this lighter!


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Great table lighters. Like the other guy said, 3 flames, big tank, reliable. The B&M by me has the HC for 74.95 and the basket weave ones for 62.95.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the Vectra lighter but I do have a triple flame Perdomo table lighter by Vector. It's a great lighter, holds a lot of fuel, adjustable flame, looks like a giant Zippo, and sells for $27.99 at Famous Smoke Shop.


----------



## BDSmith (May 8, 2010)

I have 2 of the ones Warren has. Had the one for at least a year and it's still kicking with no issues. Just bought another one for $20 from CI.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> I don't have any experience with the Vectra lighter but I do have a triple flame Perdomo table lighter by Vector. It's a great lighter, holds a lot of fuel, adjustable flame, looks like a giant Zippo, and sells for $27.99 at Famous Smoke Shop.


I was kicking myself for missing the Perdomo lighter on CM for $19.99 two weeks ago. On average, about how many cigars are you able to light before you need to refill the butane? With my Blazer Stratus, I need to refill about every 5 cigars or so.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Anymore opinions or thoughts on this lighter!


Yes Raph
Maintenance is the key keeping or cleaning the jets on a regular basis and always adjusting the flame and they are a dream. that said now that the novelty has worn off I almost never use it.

It would be perfect for a man cave but is to big for anything else. yet I still love mine.

Good Luck!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the perdomo and love it
I don't use it any more,,but it is great.
I find myself going for the 5.00 soft flames
or 5.00 basic jet lighter(with clear tube to see fuel).


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yes Raph
> Maintenance is the key keeping or cleaning the jets on a regular basis and always adjusting the flame and they are a dream. that said now that the novelty has worn off I almost never use it.
> 
> It would be perfect for a man cave but is to big for anything else. yet I still love mine.
> ...


Dave it's for the man cave Bro, so it should fit in perfectly! :ss:ss


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

any chance someone could post a pic or a vid of this thing?  To be more specific a pic with you holding / using it. I found pics online but I can't really get a size comparison.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Claes said:


> any chance someone could post a pic or a vid of this thing? To be more specific a pic with you holding / using it. I found pics online but I can't really get a size comparison.


Bad pic but here is the size.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't have a Xikar tabletop, but I have a Lotus tabletop and I love it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Opp's Correction mine is a Vector!!! Sorry :help:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Opp's Correction mine is a Vector!!! Sorry :help:


:crazy: :crazy: :spammer: = ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a pretty massive lighter!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Claes said:


> That's a pretty massive lighter!


It's nice though! Sean has no nose hairs and is afraid of it now.


----------

